# Ahoy from Canada



## prbecker (May 15, 2010)

Hi all,

I've been sailing in other peoples boats for 43 years now and since I'm getting close to retirement I'm looking for things to occupy my time. To that end I started looking at boats large enough to live on with the thought of heading south in the fall and north in the spring. My perusals brought me here to this wealth of knowledge and I thought I'd say hello pull up a chair and get comfortable.

I have already talked to some local yacht clubs so I know there are moorings available I just need to find a boat I like at a price I can afford. I hope to find something this year. I plan to retire in the next 3 years and until then I'll be day sailing in lake Ontario with the occasional weekend run.

So, see you around.
Paul


----------



## Capnblu (Mar 17, 2006)

Sounds like a good plan Paul!


----------



## jackdale (Dec 1, 2008)

Welcome fellow Canuck.


----------



## Livia (Jul 20, 2006)

Welcome from the left coast.


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

Livia said:


> Welcome from the left coast.


Make that two!


----------



## Stillraining (Jan 11, 2008)

Welcome Aboard for three


----------



## eMKay (Aug 18, 2007)

Welcome, what part of Canada? If you're in Ontario and need to look at boats in Buffalo I can help out. Matter of fact someone needs to buy this one! I've been drooling over it all year. It's in the yard where mine is and I pass it several times a day while I restore mine. I think it's perfect for what you want. No affiliation with the broker other than he sold me my boat...

Just noticed the price has dropped, it was $165,000 IIRC.

1983 Slocum 43 Sail Boat For Sale - www.yachtworld.com


----------



## prbecker (May 15, 2010)

*Thanks*

I appreciate all the warm welcome messages and yes I am from Ontario. I'm not sure what costs are involved in buying a boat in Buffalo and registering it in Ontario. Something else to investigate I guess as I've seen a few nice ones south of the border.

eMKay that boat does look interesting, thanks for posting the link. It's a little bigger than I was thinking but the price sure is attractive and what a retirement home!

Paul


----------



## eMKay (Aug 18, 2007)

the costs are very minimal if the boat is made in North America, I sold a boat to a Canadian (it was my Siren) and I believe he just needed to fill out a form and pay a small fee, no duty. Anyway as long as the boat is made in NA it's easy, the broker would know the exact process.


----------



## bljones (Oct 13, 2008)

Welcome aboard!


----------



## eMKay (Aug 18, 2007)

Nice to meet you today Paul. Paul came down to look at Puff Pastry, and I decided to check it out myself inside. What a boat! Maybe a little much for the great lakes  I could totally see myself in something like that when I retire, cruise the world in that boat.


----------



## prbecker (May 15, 2010)

It was great to meet you as well Mike but please don't tell everyone what a great boat puff Pastry is until after I buy it! Then you can sing it's praises. Seriously I do have to agree with you it's a fine boat and I can see myself sailing the oceans in that safely and comfortably.


----------

